

Financial Times preparing iTunes-like pay model - daviday
http://weblogs.jomc.unc.edu/talkingbiznews/?p=10406

======
onreact-com
Why not submit the source instead?
[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/media/online/no-fee-no-
ft-...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/media/online/no-fee-no-ft-newspaper-
joins-rush-to-charge-for-the-internet-1768509.html)

